# Meet Wee Little DJ!!! My New Foster!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

He is the cutest little guy. What a love bug. He reminds me of tiny little Coby. 

Little DJ is from a Los Angeles shelter. He is only 8-years-old, has cataracts, is mostly blind,
but help is in the very near future. Yep, he's a good candidate for surgery. AMA, has decided
to restore his sight. He's very healthy, a wee one, yes very tiny. There is no reason for this
little guy, who was dumped in the shelter, to live another 5-8 years as a blind dog. Not when 
Edie is in charge!! Thanks Edie!! He's a good boy. Thank you, Bronwyne, for bailing him.

I am fostering him, Bronwyne will be taking care, and already has, of his medical transports, along with
finding an Opthemologist, who will work with us, as far as a discount. She, and Edie, AMA Rescue, have done
amazing work. I'm thrilled for DJ.

So yep. I told Edie, I now have the "Three Blind Mice" (LBB, Raul, and DJ). I must say, DJ is fitting right in.


*MEET LITTLE, NOT BLIND FOR LONG, DJ:

[attachment=55627:Cobyawesome.jpg]

HER'S BRONWYNE, AFTER DROPPING OFF THE ANGEL:

[attachment=55628JbronII.jpg]



*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*HERE HE IS ROLLING IN THE DIRT. HE LOVES ROLLING IN THE DIRT. SILLY BOY:

[attachment=55629Jdirty.jpg]

BRONWYNE, AND DJ, AGAIN:

[attachment=55632Jbron.jpg]

*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a beauty his is. :wub: Can't believe he has cataracts...he looks like he's in great condition. Any idea on his background? He's one lucky guy and I'm sure will be snapped up out there. Fingers crossed on Optho search and surgery. It will be a new lifeline for him.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG he is a little stunner, so cute handsone and all that. I just know he will be snapped up in a minute after his sight is restored. It will be hard to contain him. Love you all for helping him will say prayers for his eye surgery to go well.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, he's cute as can be, Deb! I'm so glad he won't be blind for long.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

What a cutie pie! He looks like a real sweetie, sooo glad he's getting all the help & love he needs to restore his sight!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting Deb. This boy is so dang cute, everyone falls in love with him. A bit more of his history is, he was another of the owner turn ins and can only imagine it was because of his sight going bad. He was well groomed and bathed when he was brought in. He seems to have been loved. He is quiet and just a delight to be around, a least thats what I am told. He does still have peripheral vision , so not totally blind yet. We hope to be able to help this boy and at least get one eye fixed. We are researching what the prices are and the best place for him to go.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little doll!! Thanks for taking him, Deb - I know he'll fit right in! So sweet rolling in the grass. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a little cutie! Looks like a real love bug. I'm so glad he's not going to be blind for long. What a lucky boy he is. Give him a snuggle from me. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 9 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815689


> Thanks for posting Deb. This boy is so dang cute, everyone falls in love with him. A bit more of his history is, he was another of the owner turn ins and can only imagine it was because of his sight going bad. He was well groomed and bathed when he was brought in. He seems to have been loved. He is quiet and just a delight to be around, a least thats what I am told. He does still have peripheral vision , so not totally blind yet. We hope to be able to help this boy and at least get one eye fixed. We are researching what the prices are and the best place for him to go.[/B]


Oh, Edie, and EVERYONE!! I must apologize. I meant to say, we are submitting for approval, for little DJ.

AMA is on board, and I know Edie is the "man". Yep, "Edie, Edie, she's our man, if she can't do it no one can"!!
Yep, I was a cheerleader ~ LMAO

I know we can collect the funds, Edie. He's far too young, and healthy, to live a life of darkness.

Soooo go Edie!! Keep on Rockin'. :rockon:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 9 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815719


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 9 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815689





> Thanks for posting Deb. This boy is so dang cute, everyone falls in love with him. A bit more of his history is, he was another of the owner turn ins and can only imagine it was because of his sight going bad. He was well groomed and bathed when he was brought in. He seems to have been loved. He is quiet and just a delight to be around, a least thats what I am told. He does still have peripheral vision , so not totally blind yet. We hope to be able to help this boy and at least get one eye fixed. We are researching what the prices are and the best place for him to go.[/B]


Oh, Edie, and EVERYONE!! I must apologize. I meant to say, we are submitting for approval, for little DJ.

AMA is on board, and I know Edie is the "man". Yep, "Edie, Edie, she's our man, if she can't do it no one can"!!
Yep, I was a cheerleader ~ LMAO

I know we can collect the funds, Edie. He's far too young, and healthy, to live a life of darkness.

Soooo go Edie!! Keep on Rockin'. :rockon:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb, You always make me smile and I know if D.J. needs some help, that you will be his best advocate. We will just do our best to find the best doc for the best price. Doc shop. LOL In the mean time, His Foster MOM is the Rockin one !!!!
Rockon back at ya. and Hugs too


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

DJ sure is a cutie pie. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my that first pic reminded me of Jodi. So happy that he will see again. I am going to make a donation in my friend's name for her birthday present. (she made this suggestion at her last b day rather than mailing something to her, she will love that it will help the rescues).


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is really cute. How come you haven't had him shaved yet? He has a cute coat and may be very unhappy with you shaving him.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

DJ's so handsomely adorable. He's in the best hands ever.
xoxoxo


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

He's such a cutie!! I'm so happy to hear that he will be able to see soon! You guys are truly amazing!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh, what a sweetheart. I'm sure he'll get the best of care with you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 9 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815752


> He is really cute. How come you haven't had him shaved yet? He has a cute coat and may be very unhappy with you shaving him.[/B]



LOL, Deborah. He was just neutered, upon his arrival, so I will be shaving him in a couple weeks ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Thanks for remembering how I shave them all. Nope, I will not deny it. :smrofl: 

*Hi, I'm Deb, and yes I am a "shaver". Not just my rescues, but also my beard, since going thru menopause.
I belong to AS. Yup, a group of people, who Also Shave. :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: 

*I love ya Deborah. Thanks for making me smile. You always do. All our love, Deb, and the shaved dogs ~ lol

Oh, and Deborah, wait 'til I post his black balls. I've never seen laser surgery on a neuter before. I'll get a pic for you.
His ball sack is still there, and totally black. I thought it was a dingle berry a few hours ago. I actually got a tissue, and
attempted to "pick it off". It's huge. A huge black ball sack. I'll get a pic.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a cute little boy he is, and what good hands he's in now. Bless you all.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww he is soo adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

He sure is a cutie! I hope he gets those eyes fixed and goes to an amazing forever home. Deb, you really are a rockstar for all the fostering you do!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 9 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815781


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 9 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815752





> He is really cute. How come you haven't had him shaved yet? He has a cute coat and may be very unhappy with you shaving him.[/B]



LOL, Deborah. He was just neutered, upon his arrival, so I will be shaving him in a couple weeks ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Thanks for remembering how I shave them all. Nope, I will not deny it. :smrofl: 

*Hi, I'm Deb, and yes I am a "shaver". Not just my rescues, but also my beard, since going thru menopause.
I belong to AS. Yup, a group of people, who Also Shave. :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: 

*I love ya Deborah. Thanks for making me smile. You always do. All our love, Deb, and the shaved dogs ~ lol

Oh, and Deborah, wait 'til I post his black balls. I've never seen laser surgery on a neuter before. I'll get a pic for you.
His ball sack is still there, and totally black. I thought it was a dingle berry a few hours ago. I actually got a tissue, and
attempted to "pick it off". It's huge. A huge black ball sack. I'll get a pic.
[/B][/QUOTE]
TMI for this newby. :blush:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

all I can think is OUCH when you thought it was a dingleberry. Do you think it hurt him when you tried to pull it off?! :smheat: I cringed a bit when you described it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, to much info, or not, here is a pic. As I said, this is my first "laser" dog, so I was not prepaired.
Yep, while standing up, I thought it was a dingle berry. Not to worry folks, I didn't hurt him at all.

I actually like pics. I would have appreciated pics of this, before I thought it was a dingle berry ~ lol

So, yup, I'm going to share a pic. This is laser balls. No stiches to lick, no incision, less infection.
That's what I've heard, anyway. Hey, it's all good. Just a learning experience for all of us.

Those, with "laser balls", give your input, as I honestly don't have any. I'm new to this.

One more thing. Anyone offended by this, do not look at the pic. I, for one, always appreciate pics.

[attachment=55658JBalls.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 9 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815830


> Okay, to much info, or not, here is a pic. As I said, this is my first "laser" dog, so I was not prepaired.
> Yep, while standing up, I thought it was a dingle berry. Not to worry folks, I didn't hurt him at all.
> 
> I actually like pics. I would have appreciated pics of this, before I thought it was a dingle berry ~ lol
> ...


It looks like a burnt marshmellow to me!!! I have never seen a laser surgery like that...Very interesting. Kinda scary looking......hope it doesn't hurt!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

OMG first let me say, thank you Deb and everyone who is helping this sweet soul... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Next, Deb, you crack me up..... Poor little fella with the burnt marshmellow for a sac... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:OMG: Deb - poor little DJ! Hope that's not as painful as it looks. He's a darling little guy! :wub: And I won't say what comes to mind about burned (toasted) marshmallows.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

He is adorable. :wub: I pray for a successful surgery!!! rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 9 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815676


> He is the cutest little guy. What a love bug. He reminds me of tiny little Coby.
> 
> Little DJ is from a Los Angeles shelter. He is only 8-years-old, has cataracts, is mostly blind,
> but help is in the very near future. Yep, he's a good candidate for surgery. AMA, has decided
> ...



Now Deb, if you took pictures like this one all the time....  

He is so darn cute that **I'M** going to adopt him!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh wow - Mr. Cutie-Patootie-Pants! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Aug 10 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816123


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 9 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815676





> He is the cutest little guy. What a love bug. He reminds me of tiny little Coby.
> 
> Little DJ is from a Los Angeles shelter. He is only 8-years-old, has cataracts, is mostly blind,
> but help is in the very near future. Yep, he's a good candidate for surgery. AMA, has decided
> ...



Now Deb, if you took pictures like this one all the time....  

He is so darn cute that **I'M** going to adopt him!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey Steve, I saw that...Send me an adoption form. LOL You will learn nothing gets by me. LOL Hugs, Edie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

His private parts look like they hurt. What will happen to them as he heals? They won't stay black forever will they? If you don't shave him he might get adopted sooner except I know how you like to keep them. Yes, that has to be your secret weapon shave them so no one wants them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, he sure is cute!!!! ... even with the burnt marshmallow!! :smrofl: (assuming he's not in pain!)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a cutie! Better save a pic of him with his hair so people won't think he is an ugly duckling and will know what a cutie he can be.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Now Deb, if you took pictures like this one all the time.... :HistericalSmiley: 

He is so darn cute that **I'M** going to adopt him!


Steve I usually get all your jokes and quick wit. This reply just went right over my head last night. I finally got it this morning.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh - that does look painful. I'm sure it's not but OUCH is all I know how to say after looking at that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 10 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816233


> His private parts look like they hurt. *What will happen to them as he heals?* They won't stay black forever will they? If you don't shave him he might get adopted sooner except I know how you like to keep them. Yes, that has to be your secret weapon shave them so no one wants them. [/B]



Deborah, that's what Edie, and I, are wondering. We've been doing a bit of checking. Edie said there_ is_ an incision, thru another forum she is on,
and maybe this one. I have not read all the replies yet. I was told, by another gal, they would shrivel up. This is sooo new to me, and I'm now
wondering, if there is a small incision, then why not cut them off. I haven't been on line much, but am now going to research this, as I'm not used to
this. I find it interesting. 

I'll post a "shaved" pic soon enough ~ :HistericalSmiley: Just for you, girlfriend :smrofl:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He's too cute for words! I'm glad he's getting the life he deserves! :bysmilie: <---[happy tears] I hope his surgery goes well!

And Deb, thanks for sharing him with us! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

dj your just adorable :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, he is just darling.!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wondering how DJs doing? Any promising news on cataract surgeon? He's so adorable. :biggrin:


----------

